# Band members/music



## AndyandLou (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi everyone.
My wife has been offered a job in Vilamoura.We are still weighing up our options about moving but if we do I will want to have my own income.
In England I play guitar in 2 bands and this helps to pay the bills.
Where would I go or contact to find other band members?


----------

